# Gaming Keyboard and Mouse(Combo Preferable) Around 4k-5k..



## adityak469 (Jan 15, 2014)

My exams are getting over in a week and by the end of month i'll be starting gaming once again...so i was thinking to buy a gaming mouse and keyboard... my considerations-
Cooler Master Devastator USB Mouse &
Keyboard
Logitech Gaming Keyboard
G105+Mouse G300
Logitech G100S Gaming
Combo


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

meh..
go for the Logitech G500 + TVSE Gold PS/2.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 18, 2014)

Logitech Gaming Combo G100 USB 2.0 Keyboard - Logitech: Flipkart.com

This is one good combo. Else like anirbandd said, get a mechanical one as the feeling is awesome. I'm using TVS Gold keyboard + Logitech G400s and even if it doesn't look too good on table, it works great.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks?? As if you'd call in Michaelangelo to admire your tabletop.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> Logitech Gaming Combo G100 USB 2.0 Keyboard - Logitech: Flipkart.com
> 
> This is one good combo. Else like anirbandd said, get a mechanical one as the feeling is awesome. I'm using TVS Gold keyboard + Logitech G400s and even if it doesn't look too good on table, it works great.



The best desktop or you can go for this:Cooler Master Devastator USB Mouse and USB Keyboard - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

For a 5k budget the g500 and tvse gold is what I'd go for.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 19, 2014)

I did review CM gaming keyboard/mouse combo. The keyboard is good enough, but note that it has 2KRO support only. The mouse however is a different story:
*www.hardwarebbq.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/CM_Devastator_gaming_combo_0051.jpg
The edge of the buttons are chipped off, but not for the wrist rest area. Depending on the size of your palm, that edge would be annoying.

Pick a CM Storm Recon and TVS Gold or MAYBE you can consider Logitech G105 if you can get it. I would have recommended CM Devastator's keyboard if it was a standalone unit. Its not a mecha but the key feels are great.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 21, 2014)

sorry for late replies,exams are now over..m not that knowledgeable in keyboards but why is everyone recommending a tvs-e gold? It doesnt look good and for gaming i read reviews stating it isn't suited for it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 21, 2014)

I am thinking of giving my Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB + Logitech G400 Mouse for FREE as a giveaway.I also am thinking of giving away Corsair H60 2012 Edition but these are to be picked up from my place at Mallapur, Hyderabad.

Reason for giving way: Bought Coolermaster Devastator Gaming Bundle + Deep Cool Gamma Archer CPU Cooler for my i5 4570.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 21, 2014)

Givin away for free???


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 21, 2014)

awesome!!btw , if someone wins and is willing to pay the cost of postage then will you post it??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 12, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I am thinking of giving my Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB + Logitech G400 Mouse for FREE as a giveaway.I also am thinking of giving away Corsair H60 2012 Edition but these are to be picked up from my place at Mallapur, Hyderabad.
> 
> Reason for giving way: Bought Coolermaster Devastator Gaming Bundle + Deep Cool Gamma Archer CPU Cooler for my i5 4570.



Are you serious??? 

Shiva


----------

